# Petrucci Detailed: Alpine White E46 BMW M3



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Petrucci Detailed: Charles Carbon Dynamics' Alpine White E46 BMW M3

Wash:
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss
Gilmour Foam Gun

Clayed:
Pinnacle's Ultra Poly Clay
Chemical Guys Synthetic Quick Detailer

Paint Correction:
Flex 3401
Menzerna Super Intensive Polish 
Menzerna Nano Polish 
50/50 alcohol/water wipe down
CM5300
Orange LC pad
White LC pad
Grey LC pad

Protection: 
Jetseal109

LSP:
Lusso Oro

Trim:
303 Areospace
Chemical Guys Silk Shine Dressing

Tools: 
EZ Detail Brush
Swissvax Wheel brush
Detailer Domain Uber towels
Lil Green Bissel
Metro Vac n Blow

*Before*


























*Wash*










*Engine Before*


























*Engine After*


























*Interior After*


























































*50/50 Trunk*


















*Finished*


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

* Panel Before*










* Panel After*










* Panel Before*










* Panel After*










*Hood Before*


































* Hood After*


































*No LSP and after wipe down*


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Final Shots*


















































































































Thank you for reading! :wave:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Stunning


----------



## shaunfr (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work - car looks fab. OSMe good foam from the Gillmour also.

How many hours of daylight are you currently getting then?


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Top job as always


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Beautiful car, excellent work, stunning photography. What more can I say?! :thumb:


----------



## marxon (Oct 26, 2008)

waw, looks awesome!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous in white.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Awsome :thumb: 

Simon


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks GORGEOUS!! Well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic job and great photos. I'm really loving white cars at the moment, we don't see enough of them in this country.


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

NickP said:


> Stunning





shaunfr said:


> Awesome!





ahaydock said:


> Top work - car looks fab. OSMe good foam from the Gillmour also.
> 
> How many hours of daylight are you currently getting then?


Out here in AZ? Well I think sunrise starts around 7am and then dusk sets around 5:30 or so.



Buzzsaw said:


> Top job as always





GeeJay said:


> Beautiful car, excellent work, stunning photography. What more can I say?! :thumb:





marxon said:


> waw, looks awesome!





Skyliner34 said:


> Very nice! :thumb:





Exotica said:


> Gorgeous in white.





exotic detail said:


> Awsome :thumb:
> 
> Simon





MatrixGuy said:


> That looks GORGEOUS!! Well done mate. :thumb:





Sveneng said:


> Fantastic job and great photos. I'm really loving white cars at the moment, we don't see enough of them in this country.


Thank you guys I really appreciate it. :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

absolutley stunning work as always i've never seen a white car with such a glossy, deep & wet shine before!


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words man


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks superb, fantastic finish! Such a rare sight in white in the UK 

Tony.


----------



## RJT (Nov 8, 2008)

thats is one nice beemer


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Great! Thats a beautiful M3 and nice turnaround on it, came up well


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow! Excellent work...car looks fantastic


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Tone Loc said:


> Looks superb, fantastic finish! Such a rare sight in white in the UK
> 
> Tony.


Thanks man, thats so strange about white hmm. I'll get you a white E46 if you can get me an imola GT E36 M3 :thumb: I want a "real E36 M3" here in the states so bad.



RJT said:


> thats is one nice beemer





Curtiz said:


> Great! Thats a beautiful M3 and nice turnaround on it, came up well





KleenChris said:


> Wow! Excellent work...car looks fantastic


Thank you guys


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a sweet car!

Well done!


----------



## nala (Oct 19, 2008)

Superb job, awesome car. As said before, you never see white E46's here in the UK but starting to see some newer models in white now, seems to be the "in" colour at the moment. Saw an Alpine white E92 M3 the other day and it looked amazing.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

i've seen a load of photos kicking about on the net, and they're all from american BMW forums and they all look very similar to yours

In fact im sure they're your photos as some of them are taken on the same street.

Do you do a lot of BMW details ? in which case your reputation preceeds you, the photos are in discussion forums all over the UK, usually with the tagline of the best looking BMW ever (or thereabouts  )


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

LOoks amazing mate, love that in white!! :thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Lovely white BMW


----------



## kogenx (May 22, 2008)

I absolutely love it when details are done on white cars. They said its the easiest colour to get to perfection but.. Its real hard to get it looking real glossy and silky smooth imo. Great detail. loving it.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm liking your work alot, good going!


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

my god, what a gorgeous motor
i love that particular M3
great work
great post


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

AMAZING , absolutely love the m3 in white:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks fantastic. Some great shots too and the location looks superb


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

i like that alot! great job


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

baseballlover1 said:


> What a sweet car!
> 
> Well done!


Thank you!



nala said:


> Superb job, awesome car. As said before, you never see white E46's here in the UK but starting to see some newer models in white now, seems to be the "in" colour at the moment. Saw an Alpine white E92 M3 the other day and it looked amazing.


Thank you, that's so strange I never knew that. But its a nice color for these particular cars for sure. I have a soft spot for white m3's and porsches.



MrLOL said:


> i've seen a load of photos kicking about on the net, and they're all from american BMW forums and they all look very similar to yours
> 
> In fact im sure they're your photos as some of them are taken on the same street.
> 
> Do you do a lot of BMW details ? in which case your reputation preceeds you, the photos are in discussion forums all over the UK, usually with the tagline of the best looking BMW ever (or thereabouts  )


I've pretty much done all BMW's and they are in my garage. But that's awesome to hear! Any links?












































































naked_brummell said:


> LOoks amazing mate, love that in white!! :thumb:





Piratez said:


> Lovely white BMW





kogenx said:


> I absolutely love it when details are done on white cars. They said its the easiest colour to get to perfection but.. Its real hard to get it looking real glossy and silky smooth imo. Great detail. loving it.





N8KOW said:


> I'm liking your work alot, good going!





DCR said:


> my god, what a gorgeous motor
> i love that particular M3
> great work
> great post





jasonbarnes said:


> AMAZING , absolutely love the m3 in white:thumb:





CupraRcleanR said:


> Looks fantastic. Some great shots too and the location looks superb





nick1275 said:


> i like that alot! great job


Thank you all 

:thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Petrucci_M3 said:


> I've pretty much done all BMW's and they are in my garage. But that's awesome to hear! Any links?


I'm not sure if you've detailed any of these. But the photography style is certainly very similar !

http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=110807

Threads discussing the above thread

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17599662
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17578880
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17599882

Is this one of yours ? again photography style is very similar

http://www.dtmpower.co.za/forums/showthread.php?t=864

And threads discussing the above thread

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17865762


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

MrLOL said:


> I'm not sure if you've detailed any of these. But the photography style is certainly very similar !
> 
> http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=110807
> 
> ...


I know both of those cars but someone else deserves the credit to those amazing pictures. I couldn't compete with them at all haha. Great looking beasts though. :thumb:


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Amazing colours !

Marcel


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

very very very nice!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

GeeJay said:


> Beautiful car, excellent work, stunning photography. What more can I say?! :thumb:


You took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats absolutlely stunning mate, really great finish:thumb:Love that car in white


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Petrucci_M3 said:


> I know both of those cars but someone else deserves the credit to those amazing pictures. I couldn't compete with them at all haha. Great looking beasts though. :thumb:


so thats where you inspiration comes from ?

you dont give yourself enough credit for your photography work. Its very good


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

absolutley stunning, can you tell me when you got your gun metal M3 badge pls?


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Scenic said:


> Amazing colours !
> 
> Marcel





dibraggio said:


> very very very nice!!





Clever Nickname said:


> You took the words right outta my mouth!





vauxhall said:


> Thats absolutlely stunning mate, really great finish:thumb:Love that car in white


Again thank you all very much I really appreciate it! 



MrLOL said:


> so thats where you inspiration comes from ?
> 
> you dont give yourself enough credit for your photography work. Its very good


I'm very flattered, thank you once again :thumb:



paul46rider said:


> absolutley stunning, can you tell me when you got your gun metal M3 badge pls?


Thank you! Sure can we have them here in the states:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/index.php?cPath=67_177_180

Hope thank helps!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, with the paint correction really bringing the gloss out of the colour!!!:thumb:

Superb photos, and a stunning motor too!


----------

